# [Heisec] In-App-Einkäufe des App Store geknackt



## Newsfeed (4 Oktober 2011)

Hacker haben ein Tool veröffentlicht, das den Zugriff auf eigentlich kostenpflichtige Premiuminhalte ermöglicht – ohne dabei das iTunes-Konto zu belasten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

